# Tiling over painted sheetrock



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You can't make sheetrock waterproof. However, if this is above the shower, it may not pose as much a problem as you think. It ideally should be concrete backer unerlayment or Kerdi (it will adhere just fine with thinset). Purple drywall is fine for bathrooms, but not for wet areas. Technically your area won't be a "wet" area, even though it may get splashed occasionally.


----------



## 195795 (May 24, 2013)

RedGard it and go :smile:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Tile gets installed over paint everyday although if the paint has a sheen it should be scuff sanded first. A good coat of latex enamel along with caulking between the drywall and tub surround should give you all the protection you need. Not trying to talk you out of tile - just saying it isn't necessarily needed.


----------



## TheNexus (Mar 28, 2017)

I agree with Texasdiyer, use RedGuard (found at Home Depot, Ace Hardware, Walmart, etc.) which creates a waterproof membrane then paint that and you should be fine.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

TheNexus said:


> I agree with Texasdiyer, use RedGuard (found at Home Depot, Ace Hardware, Walmart, etc.) which creates a waterproof membrane then paint that and you should be fine.


Never heard of that one...??????:wink2:


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Redguard is not meant to be painted and used as a “wear” surface. It is a sub-strate membrane meant to get tile over it.


----------



## 195795 (May 24, 2013)

Funny - I meant RedGard and then tile over it since that's what Jenn was asking about.

However, I have also painted over it as well with no issues.

I didn't want tile around my soaking tub so I hit the drywall with a couple coats of RedGard, sprayed on knockdown texture and then painted it. Likewise with drywall above shower tile up to ceiling - no issues.


----------

